# DTG Head alignment - how?



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello

Does someone know right procedure for head alignment on DTG Epson 4880 base 4W+CMYK? Thanx


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

The attached instruction pdf covers head alignment for the Blazer printers which utilize the 4880 print engine.


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

equipmentzone said:


> The attached instruction pdf covers head alignment for the Blazer printers which utilize the 4880 print engine.
> 
> 
> Harry
> Equipment Zone


Thank you for instruction and quick reply!


----------

